# حساب كميات الحفر و الردم لقطعة ارض فى برنامج civil 3d



## حسني القاضي (16 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاتة 
اما بعد 
الى الاخوة الاعضاء طريقة شرح حساب كميات الحفر و الردم من الالف الى اليا فى برنامج civil 3d
اولا : عمل ميزانية شبكية للارض قبل عمل اي تسوية او حفريات كل 10 متر مربع مع تحديد الحدود الخارخية جيداً 
ثانية : عمل ميزانية شبكية للارض بعد عملية التسوية او الحفر او الرم للارض كلها او للاماكن التي تم تغير طبيعتها 
ثالثا : فتح برنامج civil 3d و نتبع الخطوات التالية 
1- نفتح ملف جديد و نسميه اي اسم 
2- وضع النقاط التي تم رفعها بالتوتال او gps فى هذا الملف و عمل لها طبقة (layer) و نسميها Layer 1مثلا ثم نرسم الحدود الخارجية للمنطقة او القطعة بخط polyline 
3- نذهب الى القائم الرئيسية home وتختار منها Surface ثم نتكب اسم للسطح فى خانة name مثلاا 1
4- نذهب الى قائمة modify و نختار منها Surface ثم نذهب الى add date و نختار منها Drawing Objects ثم نحدد النقاط التي تم و ضعها فى الرسم 
5- ثم نذهب الى نفس القائمة add date و نختار منها Boundaries ونحدد الخط الخارجي المرسوم polyline ,و بهذا يكون تم عمل خطوط كنتور للارض الطبيعية 
بعد هذا الخطواط يجب اخفاء layer التي فيها نقاط الارض الطبيعية 
بعد ذلك نفتح layer و نعمل layer جديد و نسميها مثلا 2 و نفعلها و نضع النقاط التي تم رفعها لقطعة الارض بعد اعمال الحفر او الردم و كذلك حدود و خاضتا حدود الامكان التي تم عمل حفريات او ردميات بها بحيث يكون هذا الحدود هي نهاية الردم او الحفر و عمل هذا الخط polyline و بعد ذلك نذهب الى الصفحة الرئيسية home و نختار منها Surface و نعمل سطح جديد و نسمية اسم اخر و يكون 2 و نكرر نفس الخطوات السابقة اعتبار من الخطوة رقم 4 حتي يتم عمل خطوط الكنتور و بهذا يكون تم عمل خطوط كنتور للارض الطبيعية قبل عملية الحفر و الردم و كذك بعد عملية الحفر و الردم و بعد ذلك نذهب الى قائمة modify و نختار منها Surface ثم نذهب الى Volume و منها نختار create new Volume entry ثم نحدد فى Base Surfaceرقم 1 ثم نحدد فى Comparison Surface رقم 2 و بهذ يكون تم حساب كميات الحفر و الردم للقطة المراد حسب كمياتها


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (17 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
اوجزت وانجزت
ونحن في انتظار المزيد
بارك الله لك في علمك


----------



## mohamedazab (17 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## fhamm (17 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراكثيرا مباركا فيه
نفع الله بكم ونحن في انتظار المزيد
بارك الله لك وانار لك وحوليك *​


----------



## كوردستان (17 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## عزت محروس (17 مايو 2011)

شرح رائع جزاك الله خيرا وننتظر المزيد


----------



## hamdy khedawy (17 مايو 2011)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## راجى علم (3 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## talan77 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي سليم متولي (4 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيررررررررررررررررر


----------



## garary (5 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## abdo.satar (5 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله الخير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 

بس ياريت لو تحمل البرنامج لو امكن


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (5 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## ehap (5 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك اللة خير


----------



## ehap (5 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة


----------



## eng: issa (6 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## كبل (6 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اسماعيل جديعي (7 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك على هذا البرنامج جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## لهون لهونى (8 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله


----------



## حسام86 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
ولكن عندي سؤال هل البرنامج يأخذ النقاط قبل الحفر وبعد الحفر مهما كانت أعدادها
أقصد إذا كانت أعداد النقاط قبل الحفر أكتر من بعد الحفر وبالعكس هل يأخذها
لأنني عندما قمت ببرنامج surfer أحاول حساب به قال لي يجي أنا تكون الشبكتان بنفس الحجم أي عدد النقاط (على ما أعتقد)
وهل برنامج CIVILE 3D دقيق
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## نايف المسعودي (12 أكتوبر 2011)

عاشت ايدك

على هذا الموضوع

القيم

كل المودة 

والاحترام


----------



## top.surveyor (11 يناير 2012)

مشكور


----------



## كبل (11 يناير 2012)

_جزاك الله كل خير_​


----------



## mamathashem (11 يناير 2012)

*مشكور وجزاك الله خيررررررررررررررررر*​


----------



## مهندس رواوص (13 يناير 2012)

شكرااا


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (14 يناير 2012)

مشكور ياخى على مجهودك


----------



## هانى عامر (15 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (15 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## A.AZZAHED (16 يناير 2012)

اخى العزير 
ممكن حسابه بطرقه اسهل من كده 
انت اعمل سطح من نقاط الارض الطبيعيه 
وسطح اخر من نقاط الارض بعد التسويه 
وتعمل مقارنه بينهم
ولو ما حد فهم ازاى يرسلى وانا اشرحله بالتفصيل


----------



## diaa_500 (17 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## لهون لهونى (18 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله


----------



## املاك (10 يونيو 2012)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الجنة*


----------



## كبل (12 يونيو 2012)

الف شكر​


----------



## علي قاسم البغدادي (15 يونيو 2012)

*طريقة حساب الكميات الترابيه*

*اخي العزيز الشرح عندك هو لحساب الكميات بالنسبه الى واقع الحال وهو شرح وافي ولك الشكر 
السؤال عند التصميم كيف يمكن ان نحدد السطح الذي عنده تكون الكميات الترابيه (القطع=الدفن) لكي نبتعد عن نقل التربه لاغراض الدفن


..............................................................ولك فائق الشكر والتقدير وبارك الله بك *


----------



## أحمد الجزائري (16 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير على المعلومات​


----------



## yousefrajb (19 يونيو 2012)

الرجاء تضيح كيفية ضبط الاعدادات لانه عند حساب الكميات لقطعة ارض تظهر النتائج خطأ


----------



## على صالح السيد (21 يونيو 2012)

اخى الكريم قى برنامج السيفل يوجد طبقات كثيرة ولا اعرف اى طبقة يوجد عليها الشغل لكى اخفيها كيف اتغلب على هذة المشكلة وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng.samir1 (21 يونيو 2012)

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## eng amona (30 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى المساح (1 يوليو 2012)

هل يجب تحديد نفس الحدود بين الطبقتين
يعنى لو سطح اكبر من سطح فى المساحة ينفع ولا النتائج هتكون غلط


----------



## yousefrajb (4 سبتمبر 2012)

اذا كان الحفرو الردم للاطراف يتم بميل معين كيف يتم تحديد ذالك


----------



## crazy_eng48 (4 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## asvor4749 (5 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيررررررررررررررررر​


----------



## فه رهاد (3 مارس 2013)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير​


----------



## فه رهاد (3 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا بس اذا ماعندى نقاط بس عندى فايل موجود بها خطوط كنتورية و معها ديزاين طريق


----------



## mustafa20099 (4 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
اخواني هل هناك طريقه لاخراج الكميات كما وضح اخونا على شكل ريبورت يعني اكسيل او ميكروسوفت؟؟
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عطا علام عطا (16 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم جميعا اانا عايز برنامج لتحليل الانشاءات الخرسانية انا عايزه في التصميم


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (23 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي سليم متولي (25 أبريل 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## ADCO (25 أبريل 2013)

شكرا لك اولا و شكرا لصاحب المشاركة الاصلية / حسني القاضي جزاه الله كل خير


----------



## ملهم الدعيس (3 مايو 2013)

لكن في اعمال الطرق لابد من رسم تمبليت


----------



## mohamedfrah (26 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ياسين احمد محمد (29 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الطاهر اسماعيل مكي (29 يوليو 2013)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## semrami (1 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## Legend_or (3 أغسطس 2013)

شرح جميل يعطيك العافية


----------



## حارث البدراني (5 أغسطس 2013)




----------

